# manor house near croxton park grantham



## RandomHero (Aug 10, 2009)

Croxton Park the 18th Century hunting lodge built by the third Duke of Rutland using materials from the 12th century Premonstratensian Priory to the south-west of the village was formerly a hunting seat of the Duke of Rutland built by John, the third Duke of Rutland about 1730. On the same site is the ruin of Croxton Abbey, founded about 1150, by William, Earl of Montaigne, Parcarius de Linus, and Sir Andrew Lutterel, for White Canons, or Premonstratensians, and dedicated to St. John the Evangelist. It is said that the bowels of King John, who died at Newark, were buried here.
after the abbot, who had been the King's physician, had embalmed his body, prior to its being sent Worcester. The clear annual revenue of the Priory was £385 0s. l0d. at the Dissolution, in 1534, when it was granted to the Earl of Rutland. When excavating for stone near one of the fish-ponds in the Park, a few years ago, a stone coffin, ornamented with a griffin's head, was found; also vestiges of a large oven some fragments of a tesselated pavement; and nearer to Bescaby are traces of several large buildings. A half a mile east of Croxton village are traces of a long entrenchment, supposed to have been thrown up during the civil wars

http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~framland/Ag/maps/cke.htm

Since the google earth pics the roof had caved in totaly
As i went in i was greated by a lovely white owl but didnt manage to get any pics as i was kinda in ore i guess ive never seen an owl before and i didnt have the camera ready... it was sat on the top corner of the building flew to the window flexed it wings and swooped at my head then hid away i think it was camera shy as it didnt want to come out to play again i think it had young as it hid away skwarking at me 


right then the pics....


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice find, Notts. Some lovely details there...and great dereliction! 
The circular part with the columns reminds me of somewhere I've seen on the forum, but methinks not the same place though.


----------



## jess81 (Aug 12, 2009)

This place has irritated me all day, it's frustrating not being able to find anything on it, it really is, was very tempted to ring the council for the estate up and ask them about it!!! good find, i am intrigued by it.....


----------



## Darkness (Aug 12, 2009)

Brilliant find dude! Great details and love the old Harrods packing box in one of the pics.


----------



## RandomHero (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks guys... i like the harrods boxes too they were all over the place and the beds frames were stacked up too so im guessing they moved out... no other clues....its well frustrating i looked on the web for ages and there is nothing well not that i can find anyway..


----------



## thatlizkid (Aug 13, 2009)

wow! what a mess! really interesting find! i wonder why such a large place has absolutely no info on it whatsoever. wierd!


----------



## night crawler (Aug 13, 2009)

Brilliant, the sort of place I love to look round


----------



## smileysal (Aug 13, 2009)

What a fantastic place. Love those metal headboards, and harrods boxes etc. Loads of stuff still there underneath it all by the looks of it. 

Ever since you put it up in leads, then the pics up, i've been searching everywhere too, and not come up with anything either lol. 

Excellent pics, brilliant buildng.

 Sal


----------



## RandomHero (Aug 13, 2009)

I got to say im kinda glad its not just me that can not find anything out...
At least i no its not what im doing..lol
I still rearly want to find out the history though...
Anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## jess81 (Aug 13, 2009)

yep, i'm ringing the council in the morning and asking them.... it's doing my nut in this one i have to talk to them, if all else fails i'll ask the farmer near by, i'm sure someone will tell me x


----------



## jess81 (Aug 14, 2009)

Full address of it is
CROXTON PARK
CROXTON KERRIAL
GRANTHAM
LINCOLNSHIRE
NG32 1QY

still searching, no one seems to pick up the phone at Melton Council! Although it is a lecestershire address it is Melton who is the councill for Croxton Park.


----------



## RandomHero (Aug 14, 2009)

Ahh.. jess i was hoping you came back with lots of history about the place...
ive been looking again and still nothing i may have found a refference to it on the melton gov web site but im not even sure if its the right place... 
http://www.melton.gov.uk/pdf/Appendix 3.pdf 
I dunno now its not looking good is it..Im out of ideas now apart from another trip down there to chat with the farmers see what they know...


----------



## jess81 (Aug 14, 2009)

i know, was going to take a trip down there sunday myself to do that, with the amount of interest this has sparked i imagined loads of us suddenly turning up at the same time, that would be quite funny. If i find anything will post it, best i got was the postcode.....

I also saw that pdf you put above, but couldn't find anything on the individual places on there to link it together, i thought i found what it was today until i found out the postcode and realised it wasn't.


----------



## RandomHero (Aug 14, 2009)

i think i found something im not sure if its right im going to do some more reading in to it but what do u think..........
Croxton Park to the south-west of the village was formerly a hunting seat of the Duke of Rutland built by John, the third Duke of Rutland about 1730. On the same site is the ruin of Croxton Abbey, founded about 1150, by William, Earl of Montaigne, Parcarius de Linus, and Sir Andrew Lutterel, for White Canons, or Premonstratensians, and dedicated to St. John the Evangelist. It is said that the bowels of King John, who died at Newark, were buried here.


..umm HAHA I WASENT WRONG IT IS RIGHT YAY.......


----------



## jess81 (Aug 15, 2009)

just found A website with a very old photo on asking if anyone knows what the house is.... its in the croxton kerrial area as they put it, photo was taken in the early 1900's they think..... may have no relation but still interesting.... especially of its near by... apparently the person who owns the pic is from new zealand and was in her grandmothers possession, she came to england to try and find the house but no luck....


----------



## jess81 (Aug 15, 2009)

and yes folks i really am still searching at half eleven at night, god i need a life :arghh:::wub:


----------



## jess81 (Aug 16, 2009)

*And finally*

Here you go nottsdave

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/608515

put that in your web, its the one.....

:laugh::yes::v_SPIN::notworthy:


----------



## jess81 (Aug 16, 2009)

The Manor of Bescaby was granted to Croxton Abbey, the site of which lies just to the north of the farm, in the fourteenth century at around the time that the area suffered from the Black Death. The remains of the medieval village are situated in the grass field by the farm drive.

In 1541, following the dissolution of the monasteries, Bescaby came into the possession of Thomas Manners, first earl of Rutland, and remained in the Manners family as a part of the Belvoir Estate until its purchase by the Ward family, who had been tenants for many years, in the mid-twentieth century.

Bescaby House stands on the site of buildings that were part of the monastery, and is believed to be constructed from stone taken from the Abbey. The medieval moat and fishponds lie in front of the house.

In the nineteenth and early twentieth centuries the house was a hunting lodge used by the Dukes of Rutland to entertain their guests, including royalty.

The extensive mature woodland and attractive water areas offer great sporting potential and the family have enjoyed a shoot on the farm for many years.


----------



## RandomHero (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahh thanks jess.. i knew we would find something sooner or later i wasnt sure if it was the Dukes of Rutland. i didnt think the dates were right for the house...its only my second urbexi still got some things to learn...
Im glad u got that website with the pics and everything now we can confirm it
I was so ready to give up looking after i found that last bit i didnt think it added up right.
i can edit my post and report properly now

thanks again for the help jess your a legend


----------



## RandomHero (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorted all edited and history added i feel good now we have peaced it all together....

i crnt wait to see what u guys come up lets see who can get the best pic of the owl
and i wouldnt mind seeing that pond too...


----------



## stevejd (Aug 16, 2009)

As it was reputedly built by a Duke of Rutland, why not drop a line to the current Duke of Rutland at Belvoir Castle, maybe one of the staff may know of the historical stuff relating to this place.


E-mail:[email protected]
Telephone:+44 (0)1476 871002
Fax: +44 (0)1476 870443	
Belvoir Castle
Grantham
Leicestershire
NG32 1PE
United Kingdom


----------

